# Silver guessing contest



## Barren Realms 007

How about a silver guessing contest. Contest will end 1-31-12 at 12:00PM eastern time zone. Closet guess in total number of Troy oz's without going over the total weight in the pictures wins. One guess per person with no changes in original guess. This is once refined silver dropped with copper. 1st place will win 2 Toz of once refined silver, 2nd place will receive 1 Toz of refined silver. Everyone have fun and good luck.


----------



## Geo

82.5

jeff


----------



## micronationcreation

66 oz


----------



## jimdoc

165


----------



## scrapman1077

90 oz


----------



## copperkid_18

132


----------



## ctgresale

192oz


----------



## cnbarr

Geo beat me to the punch so, 82.6


----------



## qst42know

344.6


----------



## wrecker45

82 :mrgreen:


----------



## niteliteone

I'll guess 145 Toz.
Tom C.


----------



## martyn111

81.6 troy


----------



## Merle

365 Toz.


----------



## samuel-a

350


----------



## its-all-a-lie

185


----------



## element47

158 tr oz


----------



## grim

119 tr oz


----------



## glondor

501


----------



## kuma

Hi all , how are tricks today?
I hope all is well!
I'll have a crack at 394 Oz ,
All the best for now and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## Rogerwirecable

257


----------



## Buzz

331


----------



## kdaddy

310


----------



## etack

400 

etack
eric


----------



## joem

my left handed guess is
622 oz


----------



## EDI Refining

351 oz


----------



## pinman

212oz


----------



## its-all-a-lie

this is probably off topic but i am curious as to what the purity of silver that has been dropped with copper would be. i have been told it is between 995 and 999 but what i have refined and melted looks alot like what is pictured here but i dont believe it to be as pure as i have been told.


----------



## jmdlcar

100.5


----------



## jack_burton

175


----------



## semi-lucid

476


----------



## Emmjae

247


----------



## jimmydolittle

132


----------



## publius

181 ozT


----------



## goldenchild

65 ozt


----------



## kelly

91.42


----------



## shaftsinkerawc

128.2 Ounces


----------



## patnor1011

100.2


----------



## trashmaster

83.5 toz


----------



## Photobacterium

176 Troy ounces.


----------



## slickdogg

87 oz


----------



## stephenholseberg

108.08 :mrgreen: thank,s


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Current standings on the guessing contest.



goldenchild 65
micronationcreation 66
martyn111 81.6
wrecker45 82
Geo 82.5
cnbarr 82.6
trashmaster 83.5
slickdogg 87
scrapman1077 90
kelly 91.42
patnor1011 100.2
jmdlcar 100.5
stephenholseberg 108.08
grim 119
shaftsinkerawc 128.2
copperkid_18 132
jimmydolittle 132
niteliteone 145
element47 158
jimdoc 165
jack_burton 175
Photobacterium 176 
publius 181
its-all-a-lie 185
ctgresale 192
pinman 212
Emmjae 247
Rogerwirecable 257
kdaddy 310
Buzz 331
qst42know 344.6
samuel-a 350
edi gold 351
Merle 365
kuma 394
etack 400
semi-lucid 476
glondor 501
joem 622


----------



## Rogerwirecable

Would be a nice B-Day present Jan 30 1959, yea ha


----------



## rusty

Since I'm allowed one vote I'll make it count 472 tr oz


----------



## sena

sorry i was late... 206oz


----------



## stihl88

170 oz troy


----------



## seawolf

333.3 sounds good.


----------



## gollum

97 I think


----------



## willto

124 oz. troy


----------



## knujiv

190 troy ounces


----------



## moparal7

150 troy oz.


----------



## DONNZ

83.73

This will fit nicely with my pet name:

"Often wrong Donn"


----------



## metatp

I am going to guess 368.5 ozt.

metatp


----------



## goldenchild

Is anyone taking into account that the silver is on a notebook sized sheet of paper and resting on a box with an untaped opening?


----------



## glondor

:lol:


----------



## cnbarr

goldenchild said:


> Is anyone taking into account that the silver is on a notebook sized sheet of paper and resting on a box with an untaped opening?



I was also taking into consideration, with my guess, the lettering on the box, as well as what you have mentioned! 8)


----------



## kuma

Hello all , how are tricks today?
I hope all is well!



cnbarr said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone taking into account that the silver is on a notebook sized sheet of paper and resting on a box with an untaped opening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also taking into consideration, with my guess, the lettering on the box, as well as what you have mentioned! 8)
Click to expand...


I took all of the above into consideration , exept I didn't actualy notice the actual lack of tape , I just took note of the width of mark where it was! :lol: 
I'm hoping that thats some strong card board! :lol: 
All the best all and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc

The box probably has bottles in it to support the untaped lid. Just because it is untaped doesn't mean that it is empty.

Jim


----------



## DONNZ

If someone could give me the size of that "S" I could give you the size of the bars.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

It is tape on the seam of the box, you just can't tell very well. VERY strong box. And it is a full size 8x11 piece of paper the bars are on.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

DONNZ said:


> If someone could give me the size of that "S" I could give you the size of the bars.



You should not need that info the size of the paper will allow you to scale the bars. 8)


----------



## DONNZ

It's on an angle. That's harder to scale.

Best guess: Bottom pic. first bar.

3 3/4" long
2 1/4" wide
" deep ?

Not that it will help me, I had my one shot.

That's not right. Maybe more like:
1 9/16" long.


----------



## Smack

128


----------



## philddreamer

:lol: :lol: :lol: The wheels are turning!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## goldenchild

glondor said:


> :lol:



If it turns out to weigh 34+ pounds I'm matching first place prize. :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007

philddreamer said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: The wheels are turning!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:




8) 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007

goldenchild said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it turns out to weigh 34+ pounds I'm matching first place prize. :lol:
Click to expand...


:?: :!: :idea: :arrow:


----------



## txashaun

200 oz


----------



## Smack

Very careful to not show the bottom as they might say Lyman


----------



## Barren Realms 007

What, you really want to see the bottom of the box? It was just a box of beakers but if you really really want to see the bottom I'll figure out which box it was. 8)


----------



## Smack

lol, no, the mold looks like one of mine and it says Lyman in the bottom. A four cavity cast iron mold.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Smack said:


> lol, no, the mold looks like one of mine and it says Lyman in the bottom. A four cavity cast iron mold.



I didn't catch that, but no they do not say Lyman on the bottom. I know the mold you are talking about I used them for lead pours when I use to cast bullets. Similar desighn but different size.


----------



## joem

Aaaaaaand?
I'm sooo excited


----------



## Barren Realms 007

The total weight of the bars were 372 Toz.


1st metatp 368.5
2nd Merle 365

If you will send me a PM with your address I will get the buttons out to you.


Thanks everyone for participating in the contest.



goldenchild 65
micronationcreation 66
martyn111 81.6
wrecker45 82
Geo 82.5
cnbarr 82.6
trashmaster 83.5
DONNZ 83.73
slickdogg 87
scrapman1077 90
kelly 91.42
gollum 97
patnor1011 100.2
jmdlcar 100.5
stephenholseberg 108.08
grim 119
willto  124
Smack 128
shaftsinkerawc 128.2
copperkid_18 132
jimmydolittle 132
niteliteone 145
moparal7 150
element47 158
jimdoc 165
stihl88 170
jack_burton 175
Photobacterium 176 
publius 181
its-all-a-lie 185
knujiv 190
ctgresale 192
txashaun 200
sena 206
pinman 212
Emmjae 247
Rogerwirecable 257
kdaddy 310
Buzz 331
seawolf 333.3
qst42know 344.6
samuel-a 350
edi gold 351
Merle 365
metatp 368.5
_*372*_
kuma 394
etack 400
rusty 472
semi-lucid 476
glondor 501
joem 622


----------



## kuma

Hello all , how are things today?
I hope all is well!
I just wanted to say thank you to Barren Realms for putting on another fun and interesting GRF contest , and a big congrats' to the winners! Nice work!  
All the very best for now and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## stihl88

Well done Men!


----------



## Merle

Wow, my first post on the forum and I win something... of course I have been a winner too by just reading the forum over the past several months.  
Hopefully I'll be more of a contributor in the future.

FYI... I used the sheets of paper to make an estimated calculation of the size of the bars.


Merle


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Merle said:


> Wow, my first post on the forum and I win something... of course I have been a winner too by just reading the forum over the past several months.
> Hopefully I'll be more of a contributor in the future.
> 
> FYI... I used the sheets of paper to make an estimated calculation of the size of the bars.
> 
> 
> Merle



That was a pretty good guess too.

FWIW, 11 of the bars are within 100g of each other in weight.


----------

